# Demo of extreme Hand Pump



## Waterboy (Sep 20, 2011)

See the demo of our progress with a hand water pump that draws 5-3/4 gallons per stroke from 80 feet.


----------



## dahur (Dec 18, 2009)

Pretty impressive.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Quick question, but, how do you "pull" that piston to that height ... pulley-n-cable and hand-over-hand pull to get it that far? Is it bi-directional or single only .. and how does the piston drop back into the water below - gravity or is it pushed back?


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Waterboy said:


> See the demo of our progress with a hand water pump that draws 5-3/4 gallons per stroke from 80 feet.
> 
> Well WaterBoy extreme hand pump demo.mov - YouTube


 Neat ,that goes for the horses too.:beercheer:


----------



## Waterboy (Sep 20, 2011)

NaeKid said:


> Quick question, but, how do you "pull" that piston to that height ... pulley-n-cable and hand-over-hand pull to get it that far? Is it bi-directional or single only .. and how does the piston drop back into the water below - gravity or is it pushed back?


The pump has a a sucker rod all the way down just like any other hand pump, so the plunger/piston falls back under its own weight.

Can't go into a lot of detail at this time. But I can say I am using a mechanical advantage formula "along with" a couple basic principles.

Thanks


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

That's awesome ... I was wondering how easily it would flow downwards in the pipe ... gravity sucks, don't it? :beercheer:


----------



## dahur (Dec 18, 2009)

That's going to take quite a lever to raise up that much water per stroke. Five gallons is over 41 lbs..then all the weight down to the static level.

But pretty cool if turns out to be practical.


----------



## Waterboy (Sep 20, 2011)

NaeKid said:


> That's awesome ... I was wondering how easily it would flow downwards in the pipe ... gravity sucks, don't it? :beercheer:


Thank you!

Well, it does keep its prime. If not then you would hear a great sucking sound LOL!


----------

